# Oil canning



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I need some advice from you experts. I have two places on my 65 GTO body that exibit oil canning. They are NOT dents just low places that I can push out from the inside and they just pop back in. One is the size of a salad plate the other is just a little smaller. Shrink or expand?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Google metal shrinking and check it out. The areas need to be heat shrunk. Not uncommon on the dead flat sides of a '64 or a '65. The curved panels of the later cars hold their shape much better over time. Sounds like you had a hefty person lean on your car in the past!


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

my '64 had a area just below the quarter window that would pop in and out if you leaned against it, but only on the drivers side. used to bug the hell out of me.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Most of the time that condition is a stretch where you don't want it. If you push it out you should see an area that doesn't seem to 'flow' with the rest. That's where it needs to shrink back to where it belongs. You mention 2 places. Same panel or 1 on each side? If it's 1 on each side you don't want to hear this, but it could be that the body is sagging due to a rusted mount or a pad that's slipped through the frame a bit. My 61 Chevy has that issue when the rear axle isn't supported while it's in the air, bit I also have a short list of other gremlins causing it. If when you push it out and hold it you see no disturbance in the panel it might be sagging somewhere. Just a thought...


----------

